# Christmas Tree (HDR)



## rufus5150 (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't do many HDR images, but this isn't a 'first' (may be a last, though, we'll see!). This was 3 images at -2,0,2 through photomatix for the combine and tone mapping, then some small touch ups in PS to finish. The couch, unfortunately, could not be moved.


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 30, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## jv08 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's beautiful! I really like it.


----------



## rmh159 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not bad... feels kind of yellow to me and the blinds and chair that are invading the shot don't help.  Easy fixes though.


----------



## MelodySoul (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Nurf (Dec 3, 2008)

My hats are off to you sir! 

I have always never had really any success at all with Hdr and you have pulled it off in this shot.


----------



## Wynner3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cool, I like it.


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 25, 2008)

I reshot this tonight after putting down the packages. I couldn't get a good angle to get rid of the blinds, though.

This was 5 exposures with the kit lens (18-55mm) at close-to-18 and F11. Photomatix for the combine and tone mapping, and then some additional touch up in CS3:


----------



## Eldrich (Dec 25, 2008)

I like this one a lot! 

I am usually turned off by HDR, but in a stream of photos of christmas trees this stands out!!'

nice


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool. I've never seen it done indoors like this. It gives the scene a fantasy type look. I like it.


----------



## Wynner3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice, I like both shots. Definitely better than the ones I have of my tree.


----------

